# EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM Lens availability ?????



## cnardo (Jul 5, 2012)

Does anyone have any information as to when this STM lens will be available for purchase, as a stand alone, and its approximate costs????

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## opiuman (Jul 6, 2012)

550 from Canon directly.


----------



## cnardo (Jul 7, 2012)

Got it.....thanks


----------



## hudsonb (Jul 20, 2012)

*EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM Lens (NOW AVAILABLE)*

Called Canon yesterday (7/19/12) inquiring about the T4i being bundled with the 18-135 STM lens. Every where I look, it's a "pre-order." The Canon rep said there's no word on when the two would be available together.

BUT, I did notice on the Canon store that the 18-135 STM lens was available to add to cart...so I asked the same rep, "is that real or backordered or....?" She said, no it's not currently available. I said it's on the Canon site right now. She said wait, let me check. And low and behold - she said they literally just got them in that day and yes they're in stock and available for order.

Price is $549.99. So if you need/want one, here's the direct link - http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/lenses/ef_lens_lineup/lens_standard_pro/ef_s_18_135mm_f_3_5_5_6_is_stm


----------

